# $75 For 500g Amarillo!?!



## captaincleanoff (18/7/08)

Just paid $75 for 500g of Amarillo!!! 

Is it expensive everywhere or did I go to the wrong place?


----------



## Steve (18/7/08)

captaincleanoff said:


> Just paid $75 for 500g of Amarillo!!!
> 
> Is it expensive everywhere or did I go to the wrong place?




everywhere


----------



## glennheinzel (18/7/08)

450g at Craftbrewer is $40.50 + a few dollars for postage.

Edit: Grain and Grape charge $79 for a kilo (+ postage) and Gryphon Brewing charge $35 for 450g


----------



## Snow (18/7/08)

captaincleanoff said:


> Just paid $75 for 500g of Amarillo!!!
> 
> Is it expensive everywhere or did I go to the wrong place?



Ummmmm.... why?

When hops start costing that much... time to change beer styles.

Cheers - Snow


----------



## bconnery (18/7/08)

I blame Dr Smurto...


----------



## SJW (18/7/08)

I am sure we can find a way to blame Ross for the world hop crisis, Bastard  

Steve


----------



## captaincleanoff (18/7/08)

Snow said:


> Ummmmm.... why?



yeah, really didn't want to pay that much, but I already had my grain cracked ready for this brew.. and didnt want to substitute another hop...


----------



## RobB (18/7/08)

At least one of the site sponsors has it for $9 per 90 grams which $100/kg compared to your rate of $150/kg.

Hops are definitely going up, but it sounds like someone is taking the piss.


----------



## T.D. (18/7/08)

The price rises certainly are a joke. Somebody is making a lot of money and somehow I don't think its the growers...

Only 6 months ago Gerard at ND Brewing was selling Amarillo for $25 for 500g. 

Glad I planted all those hop rhizomes a few years back... I could be sitting on a gold mine!


----------



## SJW (18/7/08)

I know a HB Shop in Newcastle that sells hops for around half the prices quoted above to mash brewers <_< 

Steve


----------



## captaincleanoff (18/7/08)

damn, $75 for 500g, compared to $79 for a kilo at GandG?!

Think I should ask for my money back? doubling the price is a bit unfair...


----------



## glennheinzel (18/7/08)

captaincleanoff said:


> damn, $75 for 500g, compared to $79 for a kilo at GandG?!
> 
> Think I should ask for my money back? doubling the price is a bit unfair...



Perhaps your local guy doesn't have the same buying power as the site sponsors or perhaps he has bigger overheads etc.


----------



## big d (18/7/08)

Droughts/floods /fuel you name it and hops will be going up in price plus grain no doubt.Just hope it comes down when the seasons are kinder.
Also pays to shop around.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## the_fuzz (18/7/08)

I know Tooheys are struggling big time just trying to get enough hops for the coming year - world wide supply is very low, thus the prices go up and with Australia being a very small market, we do not exactly get great pricing


----------



## trevc (18/7/08)

That doesn't sound right. Australia is a nation that drinks a shitload of beer. 4th in the world (I've seen mentioned in a few places).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_count...tion_per_capita

You would think that would end up creating a bit more demand, and buying power.


----------



## captaincleanoff (18/7/08)

trevc said:


> That doesn't sound right. Australia is a nation that drinks a shitload of beer. 4th in the world (I've seen mentioned in a few places).
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_count...tion_per_capita
> 
> You would think that would end up creating a bit more demand, and buying power.



yes, per capita. Remember, we have 20million, China and India have over 1 billion. I bet a fair bit more beer is drunk there everyday, than in Australia


----------



## glennheinzel (18/7/08)

Whats_Wrong_with_Hahn said:


> with Australia being a very small market, we do not exactly get great pricing



We don't do too bad compared to the UK-
* 25kg Marris Otter is 33.50 (A$69) in the UK versus A$78 here from a site sponsor
* 100g of Challenger hops is 5.75 (A$11.80) versus A$7.50 for 90g from a site sponsor

Perhaps I haven't found the UK equivalent of Ross.

Speaking of good prices, I notice that 1/3 of Ross's liquid yeast has sold out. Get it while its hot.


----------



## bconnery (18/7/08)

trevc said:


> That doesn't sound right. Australia is a nation that drinks a shitload of beer. 4th in the world (I've seen mentioned in a few places).
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_count...tion_per_capita
> 
> You would think that would end up creating a bit more demand, and buying power.



Yes but per capita, and there just aren't that many of us in world terms...
The US has something in the region of 5 times our population (I think, don't quote me)

There are more people in London on a working day than in the whole of Australia...
(I read that somewhere, I can't vouch for it, except that there certainly seemed to be most of them on the tube ...)


----------



## trevc (18/7/08)

captaincleanoff said:


> yes, per capita. Remember, we have 20million, China and India have over 1 billion. I bet a fair bit more beer is drunk there everyday, than in Australia



Thanks for the correction. I've been on the computer so long this week my brain is all foggy...

So, we're basically number 4 in the world for beer binge drinking?


----------



## SJW (18/7/08)

> I know Tooheys are struggling big time just trying to get enough hops for the coming year - world wide supply is very low, thus the prices go up and with Australia being a very small market, we do not exactly get great pricing



Tooheys and hops in the same sentence? Thats called an oxymoron is'nt it?


----------



## trevc (18/7/08)

SJW said:


> Tooheys and hops in the same sentence? Thats called an oxymoron is'nt it?



It's a hops conspiracy. The brewers make special batches for everyone in their secret club with fresh hops. The remaining hops sludge is left to age in a large vat with old socks, then refined in to Tooheys New isohops


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (18/7/08)

I sympathise  

I think I know where you got the hops from; damn that place is soooo expensive for just about everything!

I looked into getting a few things from there for my keg setup that I wanted to do this weekend, ended up holding out for eBay instead at less than half the price, or the site sponsors.

Cheers
DK


----------



## sinkas (18/7/08)

Rukh said:


> We don't do too bad compared to the UK-
> * 25kg Marris Otter is 33.50 (A$69) in the UK versus A$78 here from a site sponsor
> * 100g of Challenger hops is 5.75 (A$11.80) versus A$7.50 for 90g from a site sponsor
> 
> ...




Many of the UK brewers get very good deals thorugh their local brewery's both craft and in some cases megabrwers, and get yeast for free, hops for bugger all, but I think mostly have to pay a fair bit for grain


----------



## bconnery (18/7/08)

Rukh said:


> Perhaps I haven't found the UK equivalent of Ross.


It is possible you won't. Some homebrewers in the UK actually buy from him


----------



## Ross (18/7/08)

T.D. said:


> The price rises certainly are a joke. Somebody is making a lot of money and somehow I don't think its the growers...
> 
> Only 6 months ago Gerard at ND Brewing was selling Amarillo for $25 for 500g.



...& the wholesaler he bought off is now charging over double that  

We are making less margin on our hops today than we did when we started 2 years ago. Australia has some of the cheapest hops in the world right now - We ship Amarillo, Cascade, Simcoe etc every week to the States. We also regularly ship UK hops to England...

cheers Ross


----------



## Gerard_M (18/7/08)

T.D. said:


> Only 6 months ago Gerard at ND Brewing was selling Amarillo for $25 for 500g.



I reckon I got out of the Home-Brew business at the right time. Amarillo is an expensive hop at the best of times. I reckon it is an over the-top-price, & an over-rated hop! 
Good luck guys  
Gerard


----------



## warra48 (18/7/08)

I have no trouble paying an appropriate price for hops.
Our brews still end up considerably cheaper than commercial stuff and, IMHO, heaps better.
Having said that, I wouldn't pay that much for Amarillo. I'm one of those (probably in the minority) who just doesn't really like that hop but, then again, each to their own.


----------



## Pumpy (18/7/08)

big d said:


> Droughts/floods /fuel you name it and hops will be going up in price plus grain no doubt.Just hope it comes down when the seasons are kinder.
> Also pays to shop around.
> 
> Cheers
> Big D



May even just be plain old Capitalism !!!


Pumpy


----------



## Slurpdog (18/7/08)

captaincleanoff said:


> Just paid $75 for 500g of Amarillo!!!
> 
> Is it expensive everywhere or did I go to the wrong place?



You eeediot!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Darren (18/7/08)

Yeah,

I wonder how many tonnes of "unwanted" hops are dumped each year??

cheers

Darren


----------



## Pumpy (18/7/08)

"Ever Get The Feeling You've Been Cheated", quote Johnny Rotten


----------



## Barry (18/7/08)

Was told today that the price of amarillo had just increase to to over $100/kilo wholesale, saw the invoice.
I will start selling my amarillo by the pellet on eBay.


----------



## InCider (18/7/08)

Pumpy said:


> "Ever Get The Feeling You've Been Cheated", quote Johnny Rotten


There's no point in asking, you'll get no reply


----------



## the_fuzz (18/7/08)

that's ok,

I just went to get my brew stuff ready for tomorrow - need approx 100grams of Amarillo, not a problem as I have about a Kilo in the freezer compartment of the fermentation fridge - So I go to measure out the required amounts and what do you know - there is a massive bloody mold growth in the container............

Seriously, the brew gods really do not want me brewing tomorrow - Maybe it has something to do with the pope in town........

Nothing is going to stop me from brewing tomorrow - As long as the garage doesn't burn down tonight.


----------



## goatherder (18/7/08)

Whats_Wrong_with_Hahn said:


> I just went to get my brew stuff ready for tomorrow - need approx 100grams of Amarillo, not a problem as I have about a Kilo in the freezer compartment of the fermentation fridge - So I go to measure out the required amounts and what do you know - there is a massive bloody mold growth in the container............




That's what a 60min boil is for....


----------



## the_fuzz (18/7/08)

goatherder said:


> That's what a 60min boil is for....



Do you think it would be ok  I understand the infection part being ok, but would it impart flavour?


----------



## captaincleanoff (18/7/08)

Slurpdog said:


> You eeediot!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



had 12kg of grain cracked and ready.. had a choice to pay that or spoil it with other hops.. so had to cough it up


----------



## goatherder (18/7/08)

Whats_Wrong_with_Hahn said:


> Do you think it would be ok  I understand the infection part being ok, but would it impart flavour?



Chuck 'em in the boil and you'll find out. Chuck 'em in the bin and you'll never know...


----------



## the_fuzz (18/7/08)

goatherder said:


> Chuck 'em in the boil and you'll find out. Chuck 'em in the bin and you'll never know...




That sounds like a challenge - I accept


----------



## browndog (18/7/08)

Ross said:


> ...& the wholesaler he bought off is now charging over double that
> 
> We are making less margin on our hops today than we did when we started 2 years ago. Australia has some of the cheapest hops in the world right now - We ship Amarillo, Cascade, Simcoe etc every week to the States. We also regularly ship UK hops to England...
> 
> cheers Ross



Just make sure you keep stocks for us Aussie boys Ross, I agree with the others that think amerillo is over rated, taste a bit odd all by itself if you ask me.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Mitternacht Brauer (18/7/08)

Whats_Wrong_with_Hahn said:


> that's ok,
> 
> I just went to get my brew stuff ready for tomorrow - need approx 100grams of Amarillo, not a problem as I have about a Kilo in the freezer compartment of the fermentation fridge - So I go to measure out the required amounts and what do you know - there is a massive bloody mold growth in the container............
> 
> ...





Maybe you'll have to call it "the furry ale"


----------

